
Meet HN: Want to get together? - meesterdude
I recently read the article on finding friends over 30 (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=17008944) and thought HN was as great a place as any to form social connections offline.<p>If you want to get together, post your city and what you&#x27;d be up for, or respond to one from someone else.
======
meesterdude
Philadelphia, PA

Lets grab some coffee, talk technology and design, build a project, make some
art, see a show, do a hike, play some MTG.

------
gigatexal
Hamburg readers?

------
startupflix
Indian HNers?

